# Free Games



## chevy (Jun 20, 2004)

Let's list the very best free games for Mac !

SuperBrain: http://www.power4mac.com/superbrain/


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

Oops, last post was wrong. Here once more:
Quinn tetris
Big Bang Chess


----------



## chevy (Jun 20, 2004)

Please add some screenshot !


----------



## Chazam (Jun 20, 2004)

N 1.2 - ninja game
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games/action_adventure/n.html


----------



## symphonix (Jun 20, 2004)

- *Maelstrom:* http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/11589
- *Chopper:* http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21971
- *GLTron:* http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/10614


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 22, 2004)

I guess I thought this thread would get longer than it is... I'm replying to make this thread pop back to the top of the "New Posts".

BTW, I'm not sure if "donate-ware" counts, but my favorite is called Jewel Toy







(Doesn't look like PNG images show up inline...)


----------



## Cat (Jun 23, 2004)

FreeCiv obviously! 
And any Demo's! Between all the freebie demo's I hardly need to buy games anyway... I've been playing the UT2004 demo, the Call of Duty demo, the Space Colony demo so much lately that I hardly have any time left for the full versions I own ... 

And, well, uhm, didn't we have a thread just like this one some time ago?


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 26, 2004)

xgates. http://soth.zoneit.com/xgates.html


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2004)

Pac Man for OS X!!! Yes yes yes!! 

http://mcsebi.com/pacman2.php


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2004)

Bolo!! w00h0000!! 

http://www.lgm.com/bolo/

Now THERE'S a classic!


----------



## symphonix (Sep 7, 2004)

Some of the KDE/Gnome games available through Fink are quite good. My favourite of these is "SpaceDuel".

Primate Plunge is supposed to be a good freebie game too ...


----------



## iKwak (Sep 14, 2004)

THANK YOU!!  Sweet~


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 14, 2004)

Primate Plunge is excellent, but too easy. Very time consuming and hella-addictive, though, I warn you. Don't have a link, but I got it from MacUpdate I think.

I also enjoy playing Encompass, Aquatomic, Snood, and OF COURSE, Glider Pro, which is now officially abandonware, and can be downloaded from the author's website  - takes me back to System 7, that game does.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 18, 2004)

Chazam said:
			
		

> N 1.2 - ninja game
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games/action_adventure/n.html



dude, i hate you j/k, i downloaded that game and well i've been addicted to it ever since.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 18, 2004)

frozen bubble - with the music on headphones, it's way too addictive.  Kind of like snood with updated graphics...

http://redivi.com/~bob/frozenbubble.html


----------



## fernando.alonso (Feb 20, 2005)

does anybody knows a game from the '80 called "tempest"..?
woder if that would be somewhere still... I think it was from Atari


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 20, 2005)

fernando.alonso said:
			
		

> does anybody knows a game from the '80 called "tempest"..?
> woder if that would be somewhere still... I think it was from Atari



Yes!  It's a great game....very action-packed as you went up in levels.  I'm sure you can find it in some store as part of a classic game pack.  You might also want to try and find some clones of Tempest that might be free to download, as I doubt that the original would be made freely available.


----------



## Viro (Feb 21, 2005)

America's Army. It's quite a cool counterstrike like game for OS X. Loads of servers and quite a lot of people on them too!


----------



## pjuffo (Feb 21, 2005)

What about Tetris included in emacs in the default Panther install 

Look it up on Macosxhints.com


----------



## texanpenguin (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't mean to break any rules, because I don't know the legality of the thing, but "Shufflepuck Café" runs perfectly happily under Classic, and is quite readily available on the net. I figure that since Brøderbund closed, it's not particularly fussed about things.

Still; childhood memories abound!


----------



## cfleck (Feb 23, 2005)

solarwolf!

http://www.pygame.org/shredwheat/solarwolf/


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2005)

How about AlephOne??  I have once again become hooked to Marathon thanks to Bungie releasing it for free use.


----------



## mkwan (Mar 5, 2005)

has anyone played netrek on unix?


----------

